# Need Help On Relocation - Winnipeg (Canada) to Mexico



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello...

Well I am wanting to move to Mexico, I have been going back and forth for two years now. I just returned before Christmas from a 3 month duration. Question is: if I go for the 6 month duration, come back to Winnipeg for a week, and then return to Mexico for another 6 months.. would the outcome of being denied from the Mexican border happen? I welcome all advise and/or knowledge on this type of situation.

Amanda


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Amanda123456 said:


> Hello...
> 
> Well I am wanting to move to Mexico, I have been going back and forth for two years now. I just returned before Christmas from a 3 month duration. Question is: if I go for the 6 month duration, come back to Winnipeg for a week, and then return to Mexico for another 6 months.. would the outcome of being denied from the Mexican border happen? I welcome all advise and/or knowledge on this type of situation.
> 
> Amanda


Lots of people come for 180 days, then leave and reenter with a new tourist permit. There are no guarantees in life, but it seems very unusual for people to be denied entry. Note that it is 180 days, not 6 months.

Moderator's note: I am moving this thread to the regular Mexico section.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you kindly for your response. I ideally would like to get a working visa, I did find a job out there that is willing to assist me in this process, however once I go there, I need to come back to Canada, there is no Mexican Embassy in Winnipeg, so I then would need to meet with the Embassy in Toronto. Has anyone had to deal with this process at all? How does the application process work?


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Lots of people come for 180 days, then leave and reenter with a new tourist permit. There are no guarantees in life, but it seems very unusual for people to be denied entry. Note that it is 180 days, not 6 months.
> 
> Moderator's note: I am moving this thread to the regular Mexico section.


Hello,

Thank you for the information. Do you know how many days I would then have to stay in Canada or can I leave a couple days later and go directly back to Mexico?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

There is no rule about the number of days you have to stay out of Mexico, but some people doing “visa runs” at a border crossing (where they just go to a border and come back) have been told that they have to stay away a few hours, one day, two days, or three days – depending on which border crossing they were at.
But flying to Canada and back, that shouldn’t be a factor.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

maesonna said:


> There is no rule about the number of days you have to stay out of Mexico, but some people doing “visa runs” at a border crossing (where they just go to a border and come back) have been told that they have to stay away a few hours, one day, two days, or three days – depending on which border crossing they were at.
> But flying to Canada and back, that shouldn’t be a factor.


Thanks for the info. Also, do you have any information on how the procedures are for applying for the Permanent Resident Visa? (In Canada). How long it takes, etc.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

There are Mexican consulates in Vancouver, Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal. You could check whether you’d be better off going to Vancouver or to Toronto.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

maesonna said:


> There are Mexican consulates in Vancouver, Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal. You could check whether you’d be better off going to Vancouver or to Toronto.


Great! Thank you very much for this help. Do you suggest I go back to Mexico, work on getting the working Visa from the promised employer and then going to Canada or directly applying for the Perm. Res. Visa prior to that while here in Canada.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

As for information on how to apply for visas, there are some forums that give complete and detailed information. Do a search for "Current Rules and Procedures for Immigration, Visiting, and Staying in Mexico" (with quotes) and it will bring you to a useful web page. If you see a photo of some pyramids on the top of the page, that‘s the right one.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Amanda123456 said:


> …getting the working Visa from the promised employer and then going to Canada


The employer doesn’t give you a working visa, they give you a letter that you present to the consulate as part of your application for the working visa.

Also, they have to be authorized by INM to hire foreigners – if they have never done this before they have to make their own application to INM to be authorized to sponsor you for work permission. If they’ve already done this, it will be easier, otherwise they and you have to wait for that authorization.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you kindly for taking the time to answer my questions. I have been calling all the government contacts and all they do is advise me to the government website. One last question. Do you think I have better chances being approved for the visa attempting on my own. Or utilizing the company in Mexico whom wants to employ me. Also they are registered to hire foreigners. I don't have an embassy here In Winnipeg to go in and easily Start the process. This is why is what to know your opinion on what are better chances of being approved


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I don’t see how you could get the visa without employer sponsorship. First of all, without the employer’s support it wouldn’t be a working visa. Second, without the job, you’d have to meet financial requirements (e.g. show proof of a pension income or a large amount of savings).


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

OH okay. That is what was confusing. So 100% need the employers to help. Okay. Thanks thanks and more thanks


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

maesonna said:


> The employer doesn’t give you a working visa, they give you a letter that you present to the consulate as part of your application for the working visa.
> 
> Also, they have to be authorized by INM to hire foreigners – if they have never done this before they have to make their own application to INM to be authorized to sponsor you for work permission. If they’ve already done this, it will be easier, otherwise they and you have to wait for that authorization.


Also your employer should handle this for you. You can get a temp work permit in the meantime.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

A temp work visa?


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello,

I am going to be heading back to Mexico in February, I have a job lined up with the Company and they will be assisting me in the paper work for my Visa. I wanted to know if there is anything here in Canada I need to prepare prior to leaving to ensure I have everything? or also, anything I can do over here in Canada to spead up the process?
Which documents are a must to have while in Mexico to be prepared..

thanks


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

Amanda123456 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to be heading back to Mexico in February, I have a job lined up with the Company and they will be assisting me in the paper work for my Visa. I wanted to know if there is anything here in Canada I need to prepare prior to leaving to ensure I have everything? or also, anything I can do over here in Canada to spead up the process?
> Which documents are a must to have while in Mexico to be prepared..
> ...


Passport.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Passport only, okay great! I thought it would be alot more complicated then that. Is the process usually pretty smooth?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think you should consult with the Mexican consulate in Canada. You will need a visa; not just a tourist permit. Is the employer registered with INM? They should know that you cannot get the visa in Mexico and will have to leave Mexico, get the visa with their letter confirming your employment, etc., and then return to Mexico and complete the process with INM. It will take a while....like a couple of months.


----------



## Amanda123456 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello,

I have consulted the Mexican Embassy here in Canada. From what I understand, I need to go to Mexico, meet with my potential employer (yes they are registered with INM) hand in my passport and the company will file for me. Then in about 30-60 days the company will get my file number, and i will have to leave Mexico, and come back to Canada to meet with the embassy here. If approved (not sure what the chances are) then return and complete in Mexico with INM. This is what I am understanding, ?!?!

Thank you for taking the time to assist me with my questions.. 

Amanda


----------



## Secretgarden (Aug 10, 2016)

I worked in Nuevo leon for two years. The school there was to sponsor a visa but never did. I had to go into Texas and back. Thought this was ok at the time (dumb me) got kicked out of the country 24 hrs notice and a Mexican friend told the border that I was visiting their family so was ok . Then talked to expats in San Miguel Allende . They got ball rolling through a lawyer. Not the way to do it. When we moved we contacted the consulate in Vancouver got all the documents and had to appear Then we moved and finalized the process here. Took a lot of emailing and one final visit to consulate in Canada. Took two weeks with a rush order to finalize here. Immigration offices here are not as easy as you might think. Depends on where you are moving. In the Yucatan they do not speak English so you need an interpretor.


----------

